# Property insurance



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Is it really true that you can't get a property insurance in Cyprus? Read it in a discussion in another forum. The reason should be the earthquakes.


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

Rubbish...we have buildings and contents insurance....


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Hudswell said:


> Rubbish...we have buildings and contents insurance....


The insurance does not cover subsidence?


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

As an example...and I am not with these people...

http://www.abbeysure.com/documents/AIGhome-insurance-keyfacts-1.pdf


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

My house insurance covers for earthquakes and even includes our pool.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

JonandGaynor said:


> My house insurance covers for earthquakes and even includes our pool.


I looked in the AIG link. It covers but with higher premium.


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

I work in insurance. There are some places in Cyprus where landslip and earthquakes are excluded from many providers policies. One such example is Pisssouri. Many insurers will not take on stand alone contents insurance i.e. a tenant in a rented property. They may accept contents insurance in this circumstance when the insured hass other policies such as motor with the same insurer.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

GSmith said:


> I work in insurance. There are some places in Cyprus where landslip and earthquakes are excluded from many providers policies. One such example is Pisssouri. Many insurers will not take on stand alone contents insurance i.e. a tenant in a rented property. They may accept contents insurance in this circumstance when the insured hass other policies such as motor with the same insurer.


It is a catastrophe for the hit owners in Pissouri. 3 houses slid almost down in the valley 2001. Now 2 more owners has been ordered to evacuate immediately. Perhaps 50 houses are at risk. And no one take responsibility. The owners of the 2001 cases has not got one cent yet. 

For me the government must step in and take responsibility for this. Its a scandal


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

From memory the 2001 cases wer built without permission. I'm sure I'll be corrected if wrong


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> For me the government must step in and take responsibility for this. Its a scandal


I can't understand why the government needs to take responsibility for this?


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

David_&_Letitia said:


> I can't understand why the government needs to take responsibility for this?


Probably because Building Control is a Government body set up to prevent houses being constructed to substandard design (example, seismic) and/or on unsuitable ground (eg unstable slopes, clay or reclaimed ground) and, importantly, whether title deeds should be issued for properties built without Building Control permission and inspection through the process. They have powers to order removal of any unauthorised constructions (as is the case in UK).


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> I can't understand why the government needs to take responsibility for this?


Because these houses were all built after geological surveys and with permission from the government authority. The locals from beginning told the surveyors about the problems but they choose to ignore it. Even the name of the area should give them a hint. Limnes, which means lake

3 years ago this gap was less than 10cm wide, it has now reached 40cm despite the government taking the position that there is no ground movement in Limnes


----------

